# Epson 1400 DTG AcroRip Error (Tip)



## gartner90 (May 26, 2017)

When i send a print with my custom dtg Epson printer from photoshop, corel draw or directly all works fine, But when i send a print from AcroRip software it prepare everything and just in that moment to start print an error red light in paper button, it dont let continue the process.

My email [email protected] *Tip for help*
VIDEO https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nLB2OfmutU


----------



## gartner90 (May 26, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nLB2OfmutU


----------

